# How stupid can one be?



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Like the title says: How stupid can one be?

This kid got bit by a snake in his stomach, just have a look









http://www.killsometime.com/Video/video.asp?ID=371


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 14, 2005)

now thats stupid


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

That had to suck! I wonder how they got the snake to release?

What a moron!


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

now that's a dumbass :nod:


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

He got what was coming to him.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Promised last one









Dr. Brady got bit by an adult Boa c.c. in the nose









http://www.killsometime.com/Video/video.asp?ID=50


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Both of those videos looked like they would hurt


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

wut a freakin dumbass.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

That was just too kewl


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

What were they doing to the snakes? The vids dont work on my PC. And they both got whats coming to them


----------

